# Cregennan lakes



## Mj1974 (Jul 12, 2018)

Has anyone ventured to Cregennan lakes in wales. Looks great for first overnight wild camp but wanted opinions first.


----------



## mistericeman (Jul 12, 2018)

Mj1974 said:


> Has anyone ventured to Cregennan lakes in wales. Looks great for first overnight wild camp but wanted opinions first.



Visited a few weeks back... 
But didn't stop as was a bit midgy.... AND there was already someone there so didn't want to intrude. 
BUT repaired the flush in the slightly 'rustic' loo.
Perfectly use able just don't expect mood music etc lol. 

Stunning spot for a very reasonable donation request with en suite fishing available for a small fee.

Road up there is easier from Dolgellau than Arthog IF you are in anything bigger than a Transit Jumbo.


----------



## Kajay (Jul 23, 2018)

*Llyn Cregennan No Go*

Apparently I was told that NT have put a no over night camping sign up. When asked why it was going up they said due to motor homes causing traffic problems on the very narrow approach roads. Another gem bites the dust :/


----------

